# Hello. This is the Official Ineptune Introduction Thread.



## Ineptune (1 mo ago)

One day you will look back and remember that this is where it all started.

I want to learn how to sail so I bought a pristine 1974 Guppy 13. You've never heard of it. They made a couple hundred and that's all. Anyway, I'll probably capsize it in my back yard. Any help is appreciated.

I am planning to learn to sail on Lake Norman, in NC, and then sell my house and retire on an Amel; maybe a Meltem or Santorin or Maramu.

I want to crew for someone in the interim when I can take time from my practice. I have a 4 year plan. I am watching a lot of videos and reading some. I plan to hit the water in the spring when I finish restoring my house.

All advice is welcome.


----------



## oldmanmirage (Jan 8, 2022)

The Guppy's are cool little pocket sailors, like the West Wight Potter 14, Montgomery 15, and Compac 16. I have a seen a few come up now and then over the years. Yours looks like it is really nice condition outside. Sometimes people would store them in a garage so they held up well over time. You should have plenty of neat adventures learning to sail in her.


----------



## Ineptune (1 mo ago)

oldmanmirage said:


>


Thanks! I didn't think anyone would recognize this boat, since there were so few made and there is almost nothing online about it. I'm pretty stoked about getting on the water. The main channel on Lake Norman can get some chop, so it will be a place for me to learn, I hope.


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Looks like fun! Welcome to the forum! Good luck with your plan too, sounds like fun.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome to SailNet! 
It looks like a terrific boat 😍


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

That thing looks so cool!
Lake Norman your biggest issue is the bass boats and wake boarders.
No worries there. Fun stuff.

hint, sailing in the summer, plan departure for 1 hour before sunset, return 1 hour after, you'll have a small amount of wind, and great sunsets to view. If you don't have lights, use the battery operated clamp on ones.


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

I look back now and think that some of the best times I had were on small sailboats with no engines. 

Welcome to SailNet. Have Fun with your new Boat!


----------



## Ineptune (1 mo ago)

Thanks everyone.

The way my time will work out, most of my chances to sail will be Sunday mornings. I have a small electric trolling motor if I get in trouble.


----------



## mal5033 (Apr 3, 2001)

Your small boat experience will be invaluable as you find out what you like and don't like in boats. The boat I ended up with is way different that what I thought I'd have. The other good thing about smaller boats when we are learning is we are a little less cocky on a small boat on a crazy day. Starting off big won't teach that healthy respect.
My small boat was an Ensenada 20 and I did lots of stuff that I shouldn't have and learned a lot!
Enjoy your new boat and welcome to the club!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Boat looks great. Good luck and welcome. I have to admit though that I laugh at your idea that you can relegate your sailing to one specific morning per week. If you are really a sailor then the weather gods will dictate when and how you go sailing. You will see. Again, good luck. A Super Maramu is my dream boat as well.


----------



## nolatom (Jun 29, 2005)

Best wishes.
Ah, clamp-on / portable running lights, a wonderful thing for stretching the sailing day a little.
I’ve got a red-green one, it rocks. And have McGyvered a stern light by taping some crumpled-up Saran Wrap or wax paper or just paper, onto a basic flashlight and then lashing it onto transom or tiller.
I’m not recommending this as a substitute for real 3-mile lights, it’s just so light local traffic can figure you out after you’ve stayed out a little late to catch that beautiful sunset or Moonrise, or (or, once a month at full moon, when you see both at once).


----------



## Ineptune (1 mo ago)

This boat is wired with lights and has two deep cell batteries. They guy who had it before me did incredible work on it


----------

